# MBTI Crisis: ISTP or ISFP?



## aniperi (Nov 23, 2012)

After having read through “The Art of Speed Reading People”
I think I might be ISFP instead of ISTP.
*akjf;akdfjd;kfja;dkfjdkf;ajs;kfjsl *​is how I feel at the moment.
*
What convinces me I could be ISFP the most:
*
-the only role model I’ve ever truly had, and still hold as my only one, is Tom Ford. Obviously for the fashion/aesthetic appeal, but also his life story, his mannerisms/speech, _A Single Man_ spoke to me…This is the only man I’ve ever been able to look at and say, “That’s me, that’s who I’m becoming, and that’s exactly what I want to be” all at the same time.
-People who know me describe me as: very articulate and can explain things in creative, new ways that everyone can understand. Intelligent and innovative, especially in academics. Stylish, gentle/nice, likes to do sweet/random things for ppl i care for.
-I do have an innate need to help less fortunate ppl, and I do it when asked to 9/10 times.
-Ever since I’ve dove into learning about MBTI types, my greatest joy from it is to figure out what type all the people I know are. It’s almost like a game. Then if I’m close to them, I’ll want to let them know so they can learn about themselves as well.
-Fashionista extraordinaire, and good artist
-I try to be objective 99.9% of the time, but when I’m caught off guard by someone, I can take things to heart sometimes, and it takes someone else to point out that I shouldn’t.
-I love to teach and share knowledge with people. Partly to explain the vast depth of what I know, partly to see them adapt what I have to teach them and grow.

*What convinces me I could be ISTP the most:
*
*-*I’m almost always objective and rely on logic when problem-solving
*-*I’m super aloof and introverted
-I do like adrenaline rushes: roller coasters, spooky movies, skydiving
-Software programming and engineering sounds appealing and ideal. (However, all other engineering [and mechanics in general] have no appeal).
-That super socially awkward trait….that’s me 65% of the time.
-I am really, really not the commitment kind of guy.
-James Bond (Daniel Craig, not the others) and Tony Stark, I get them. (I don’t get Clint Eastwood though, maybe that’s cause he’s 100% heterosexual-empowering, whereas me the gay boy over here…awkward~)

_____________

MBTI tests always put me as either INTP or ISTP, and that was my struggle for the longest time before I settled that I was ISTP that had a lot of N traits going on.
Now, I’ve read this book, read about ISTP vs ISFP online, I’m like…*crisis*

*advice guys?*


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I would say you're an artistic and intelligent ISTP. Also, Tom Ford, excellent designer and business man he is. 

SPs in general do a lot of self reflection and use their past as inspiration to propel them to their future.


----------



## aniperi (Nov 23, 2012)

I think you may be right. I was mostly apprehensive about it b/c I haven't seen many (if any) ISTP's with "N" traits and aesthetic traits


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

aniperi said:


> *-*I’m super aloof and introverted
> -That super socially awkward trait….that’s me 65% of the time.


This could point to ISFP (dominant function: Fi). Fi-users can come across as aloof, cold, unemotional but the truth is that they are highly emotional and warm inside. 




> -I do like adrenaline rushes: roller coasters, spooky movies, skydiving


This is Se for sure.




> -Software programming and engineering sounds appealing and ideal. (However, all other engineering [and mechanics in general] have no appeal)


.

Feeler can also enjoy this :tongue:. 


This isn't very conclusive. Answer to the sticked questionnaire, for a better analyses.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

aniperi said:


> After having read through “The Art of Speed Reading People”
> I think I might be ISFP instead of ISTP.
> *akjf;akdfjd;kfja;dkfjdkf;ajs;kfjsl *​is how I feel at the moment.


So, is it hard for you to express yourself? That could point to ISFP, since this type as both *Fi *and *Ni *in conscious functions (which makes self-expression hard, unlike Ne users).


----------



## aniperi (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't ever have any trouble expressing myself when I need to, or when I'm asked to, verbally or otherwise.

Once I do express myself, I'm very precise and articulate in word choice and make sure every detail of what I'm saying has meaning. No fluff or beating around the bush.


----------

